# Corian for sizing bushing



## jwoodwright (Sep 12, 2004)

I wanted a bushing as well, except I didn't want a center band.  I had a ruined tube and some Corian...  Works great.  Cheap too![8D]

I also turned Corian mounted on another ruined tube to use for pen milling the 10 mm Cigar Pen blanks.  My mill has a 7 mm section and I slip the Corian over this and it fits the 10 mm tube great.  Have to remove glue from inside tube ist...


----------



## Travlr7 (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the idea.[] I have a heavy hand and sometimes "Burnish" my bushings. I have plenty of Corian and a few "damaged" tubes. This will save that run across town to get new bushings.

Bruce[]


----------



## jwoodwright (Oct 23, 2004)

Thank you. []   I also use Corian for spacers. []


----------



## joeyh (Nov 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to avoid burnishing your bushings. I've tried being more careful, but it never seems to fail, I end up getting the bushings.[]


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeyh_
> <br />Does anyone have any ideas on how to avoid burnishing your bushings. I've tried being more careful, but it never seems to fail, I end up getting the bushings.[]


Put on a thin coat of thin CA


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 30, 2004)

I gave up on using the bushings for sizing pen parts a long time ago . I found that when they do go under size , it's impossible to use them for anything else but a rough size , then I turn down to size with , either , verniers or micrometers .
I just use them mainly as seperators .


----------

